# Printing services... Where do I go?



## STEMI_RN (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm interested in what advice the community can offer in terms of professional printing labs. I'm an advanced amateur/emerging pro and I'm trying to get some of my work printed in professional quality. I've already placed an order with Bay Photo. I got the same picture printed 3 different ways in order to compare finishes. I was impressed with the prices and services they offer, we'll see how the images turn out. Can anybody offer a suggestion for another lab to try?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you want to get a quick idea of what the final print might look like, get a decent photo printer. I have the Pixma Pro 9000 II that I got for a deal from B&W when I got my 5d3. Works great, can even pretty some moderately large prints, and ink lasts a good bit and isn't quite an arm and a leg. Then send off the images you want to someplace like Bay Photo. Or if you're in a major metro area like LA or NY, there's a couple of good places still around (speaking for LA here), although I haven't tried them yet. I really should.


----------

